# 17g Pleco tank



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This 17g was the home of my pair of breeding angels that now have a 25g tank, having say that I saw that i have a big space under the stand of my 27g tanks so i thought why not put it under lol

I cleaned the 17g tank and i put a pair of Long fin albino plecos 








I want more plants but i have bare bottom on this one, any sugestions?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Water sprite? My friend has some for trade, I think he's looking for a heater


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

More moss


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Java fern. Tough as nails and grows fast with minimal light. Just ask Charles.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary u are funny, i had to see this pic to notice how dirty the glass is lol geez i need to clean it. I just put that java moss on the piece of driftwood so will grow some day  Java fern will float or not?


----------



## Catfish180 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice plecos.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Catfish180 said:


> Nice plecos.


Thanks got them from Lisa  they are some silver tip plecos theya re really small and they sure know how to hide lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL Claudia, that's one dirty tank!
Now go do some scrubbin! HAHA~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just use push pins or rubber bands or thread to fasten the Java Fern to the wood and you're good to go. Even crazy glue works. I've tried all of the above methods. They won't really float, especially if there is rhizome, but they won't sink all the way either and will just drift around, if you like that.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL Claudia, that's one dirty tank!
> Now go do some scrubbin! HAHA~


Jackson u r so mean lol hey i did clean the inside tho... i think  lol



2wheelsx2 said:


> Just use push pins or rubber bands or thread to fasten the Java Fern to the wood and you're good to go. Even crazy glue works. I've tried all of the above methods. They won't really float, especially if there is rhizome, but they won't sink all the way either and will just drift around, if you like that.


I used thread for the java moss. When i am done with all my tanks i am gonna b needing lots of plants i think lol


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

For plants you could attach some Anubias or Java fern to the wood. I agree with 2wheelsx2 about the fern though, I had a bunch in a tank that was neglected, no light/filtration, for quite a while. Turned the lights on one day, totally fine haha. I actually just gave a ton of it away today, very healthy looking. 

BTW Claudia, how many tanks do you have?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

halonine said:


> BTW Claudia, how many tanks do you have?


well i am not sure lol i moved tanks around i had 8 before i started moving them and i am changing fish from one tank to another one, i will b able to tell u how many when i am done lol


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hahaha! Addict! lol. I had 5 going, but am now selling the two little 3g eclipse units. That leaves me with a 33g long, 24g, and a 5g for our betta. It still seems like a lot of work keeping them all sparkling clean. Can't imagine 8+ tanks lol.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

halonine said:


> Hahaha! Addict! lol. I had 5 going, but am now selling the two little 3g eclipse units. That leaves me with a 33g long, 24g, and a 5g for our betta. It still seems like a lot of work keeping them all sparkling clean. Can't imagine 8+ tanks lol.


Is a lot of work but i enjoy it and is something that i do for myself like to relax and stuff


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree, I do find it relaxing, and I definately enjoy it


----------

